

Nice HTML5 Lindenmayer-System Generator - Rexxar
http://nolandc.com/sandbox/fractals/

======
jewbacca
Great toy, love it cleanly in HTML5 -- casually playing with L-systems the
other day, the best apparent tool was this bugged Java applet[0] that didn't
render any of the labels for its fields[1].

Suggestions:

\- List the syntax it accepts on the page itself

\- Add the ability to step through iteration

\- Add the ability to scale with each iteration (and maybe change colour)

\- Clarify that 'e' means edit -- took me a while to figure out it had any
different functionality than the 'x' close (also, perhaps the ability to edit
directly in the Rules listing)

\---

[0] <http://cgjennings.ca/toybox/lsystems/index.html>

[1] Could be an OS X/personal setup issue, as when rarely I encounter Java
applets, they seem to have serious issues.

